# Your Christmas List



## KenpoTess (Nov 4, 2003)

Ok.. Here's where you can put anything and everything you want.  Doesn't mean you'll get it but even stuff you wanted as a kid


----------



## ABN (Nov 4, 2003)

Continued happiness in my marriage
A cure for Lupus
Everyone here to get what the wish for
A child
A trip to Toronto next year
An English bulldog puppy
A flamethrower
A copy of Rommel's Infantry Attacks in the original German
Kettlebells
A SAM launcher just to see how good those reindeer and sleigh really are
Improvement in MA
Improved flexibility
More patience
A promotion
lower property taxes
A Red Ryder BB Gun
A glass eye
A quiet year


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 5, 2003)

A blooming money tree!


----------



## Seig (Nov 5, 2003)

a flame thrower


----------



## KenpoGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *a flame thrower *



Hmmm  
I would that thought you'd want some Titainium Toed Boots.  :btg: 


My wish list .....

Lose much unneeded and unhealthy Poundage
New Heavy Weight Gi (in much smaller size)
New 3rd Brown Belt.

oh yes and one of GD's "Blooming Money Trees" would be nice too.  

Dot


----------



## someguy (Nov 5, 2003)

A winning lotto ticket or two would be alright I suppose
maybe a nice new giant plasma tv complete with a state of the art home entertainment system
A good martial arts school near me
and of course total global domination


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 5, 2003)

Dot.. Believe me.. he doesn't need Titanium boots of any kind. .Seig's got kicks that penetrate~!!!

Flame Thrower.. not likely *G*


My list.. 

a bunch of new dedicated students with money  to join the school*G*

a weekend away with Seig ~!

I'm easy to please .. and lack for nothing as Seig spoils me every day


----------



## ABN (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *
> Flame Thrower.. not likely *G*
> *



Seig,

   If I get the flame thrower I asked for, I'll share it with you. We just can't use it in the house.

andy


----------



## TheRustyOne (Nov 7, 2003)

Certain men to figure out what they want *humphs* (tess prolly knows what i mean)

lesse....MY DAD TO STOP BEIN AN BUTTHEAD ABOUT ME DOIN KARATE! *grr* (that's top on my list)

...i can't think of anything else off the top of my head...


----------



## jeffkyle (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *A blooming money tree!
> 
> *



Make that 3!


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 7, 2003)

A Pony! I want that damn pony... Santa promised and I didn't get it... I want it want it... arrrgghhh! :soapbox: 

Sigh, childhood... what a trip eh?

More caving rope... about 700 total feet would do nicely...in different lengths. 

A TAG light (caving headlamp)

A 4X4 truck 

and ... World Peace
:asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *A blooming money tree!
> 
> *



Oh, yeah!  Count me in as wanting one of these GD trees!

What else?  Let's see, I want:

A decent, well-designed track to run on that is close by...

A trip for two (hubby and me) for two weeks away from the usual daily grind...

A photographic memory to retain all the techniques/forms/sets in my brain and be able to perform them flawlessly--then be able to play around with them to see what fun moves can be made...

Our home paid off...

- Ceicei


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *a flame thrower *



I can help you out with this...  

Tess said no... so dont ask for a Flamethrower.   Just ask for a copy of the book "Breath of the Dragon"

(Its a manual for constructing your own flamethrower at home)

 

I wont ask for anything for christmas, since, as usual, I wont get anything for christmas.

I guess I am just a bad boy.


----------



## rachel (Nov 8, 2003)

For christmas I'd like a better memory to help me with my karate. A cure for all types of cancer would be nice. The number one thing I'd like for christmas I'll never get so there's no use in saying it.


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 10, 2003)

My own parachute rig (about $5,000 d'oh)


----------



## molson (Nov 10, 2003)

To wake up with the words "sir would you like another fruity drink while you lay on the beach and watch the sun go down" before I give you a massage


----------



## satans.barber (Nov 10, 2003)

A maid.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 12, 2003)

Originally posted by molson ... 

"To wake up with the words... *From an ultra sexxxy Female voice saying * "sir would you like another fruity drink while *I* lay by you lay on the beach and *we* watch the sun go down *together*" before I give you a *"total"* body massage.  BOING   :boing2:


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 12, 2003)

A free lifetime membership into the IKKO!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Originally posted by molson ...
> 
> "To wake up with the words... From an ultra sexxxy Female voice saying  "sir would you like another fruity drink while I lay by you lay on the beach and we watch the sun go down together" before I give you a "total" body massage.  BOING   :boing2: *



What GD Said!


I would like to have some new shirts for work (* I hate shopping and this is one of the best gifts I can get from anyone *)

I would like to have some toys to go behind my truck. i.e. pair of jet skis and a pair of snow mobiles.

I would also like to have my comic book collection back 

I would also like to have a paint ball gun 

A nice Girl Friend  hence what GD said!


----------



## Quick Sand (Nov 13, 2003)

In terms of martial arts stuff, I think I might ask for a pair of Sai's. I'm hoping to do a seminar to start learning how to use them next month.


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 17, 2003)

> A nice Girl Friend  hence what GD said!


 Yeah, me too but my wife said I couldn't have one this year. 

A little peace and quiet around the house for a change would be nice.  A new Peterbuilt for work so I could stop getting beat to death by the International that I'm in now.  Enough money to quit driving said truck and train full time.


----------



## KatGurl (Nov 17, 2003)

I won't make it too long... (I'll leave out all the details)

all of the BRATZ dolls   

(hmm too short....)

OH, all right:

enough money to buy/rent a new place for my dad's karate school and enough money to pay each and every bill he gets for anything to do for that school, and have some left over.

(better? )


----------



## Stick Dummy (Nov 18, 2003)

Hmmmmmmm?

A pair of Titanium toed tennis shoes for sparring

A matched pair of custom Karambits

The instant Osmosis of ALL of GD-7's Kenpo knowledge...... :rofl: 

Borla Exhaust system and Supercharger for my Monte Carlo

Lara Croft as my ahem "manservant"/ major domo/ whatever

Hannibal Lecter type muzzles for my wife and daughter.............

hee-hee


----------



## TheRustyOne (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *Hmmmmmmm?
> 
> A pair of Titanium toed tennis shoes for sparring
> ...




eep to the sparring shoes 


as for osmosis of ALL of GD-7's Kenpo knowledge....watch it with that one. your head may explode....


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *Hmmmmmmm?
> 
> A pair of Titanium toed tennis shoes for sparring
> ...



I think the "Queen of Pain" has laid into you once too often!


----------



## Pacificshore (Nov 18, 2003)

Got my stuff early ........a custom made pair of kama, and tonfas


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I think the "Queen of Pain" has laid into you once too often! *



nahh.. not often enough *wicked grin*
And that bloody nose I inflicted on him was poetic .. Stickdummy had just shown me a tec of his Indonesian voodoo.. and mannnnnnn.. did it ever work .. he scampered off the floor.. shoved tissues up his beak and back to the fight.. what a guy ~!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *Hmmmmmmm?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *Borla Exhaust system and Supercharger for my Monte Carlo
> *



Do you have the V6 3800. They have after market kits for this engine.

GM works with these guy SLP

I also worked on the PCM (* Powertrain Control Module *) for the stock 3800 and 3800 Supercharger. (* I did Transmission stuff *)

All cool packages!


BTW Tess, it is not a redneck thing. It is guy thing! So, putting it into a Monty Carlo is just being a guy after more power for his car . Now if he put this engine into a GEO Sprint, now then we could ask the question again.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *Hmmmmmmm?
> 
> 
> ...




think chad's car...but not so....hm....ghetto.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 1, 2003)

Ok Christmas tree is up... boy what fun that was.. Seig had to create a new leg for the stand outta wood.. *any excuse to use power tools *G*  The lights are on it.. and since it's just the two of us.. prolly will stay just as is.. a tree with lights..Why tempt the dog with shiny balls she would like to chew on?
Yeah.. it's December 1st already.........  *Blinks*


----------



## Seig (Dec 1, 2003)

I'm thinking I need more power tools.  If anyone would like to send me gift certificates to sears, home depot or lowes, feel free.



*edited for Seig's typo's*


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 1, 2003)

Having more great students would be a nice gift!  More of a good thing can be great!  Although I'll never trade quality for quantity!

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Having more great students would be a nice gift!  More of a good thing can be great!  Although I'll never trade quality for quantity!
> 
> :asian: *



Are you refering to me?


----------



## Seig (Dec 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Are you refering to me? *


If it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck......


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *If it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck...... *



Tha was a very "fowl" remark to make of me!


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 2, 2003)

oh *groans.. nooooooo no nooooo Puns are prohibited~!!! *G*


----------



## chaosomega (Dec 4, 2003)

-Mastering Jujitsu (the book)

-Thai shin guards.

-Boxing headgear.

-Membership to a local MMA club.

-Bas Rutten's Big Books of Combat

-KOTC, UFC and Pride FC DVDs

-New grappling gloves (my current ones suck!)

-Boxing gloves.

-Any extensive book on Aikido, BJJ, JKD (except the Tao, which I have), Boxing and Wrestling.


----------

